# Mas Flow Air Sensor



## Carlos J R (Jul 17, 2021)

L3301 Kubota . I am trying to clean mas air flow sensor and it seems very hard to reach anyone familiar? I tend to over look the obvious. I already put in new filter and still getting po 102 code.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Carlos, welcome to the forum.

P0101 and 102 is the general code for a problem with the Mass Airflow (MAF) Sensor having a low voltage output to the Engine Control Unit (ECU). A vacuum leak, a clogged air filter, restricted exhaust, or a broken intake tube can mimic a bad MAF sensor, so check the intake system to rule those issues out first. 

There shouldn't be much to clean, as the MAF sensor is located between the air filter and the intake manifold.


----------



## Carlos J R (Jul 17, 2021)

Thank you so much. I replace the air filter as it was dirty and reset computer and still get code. I purchased MFA cleaner but it looks really small area to remove hoses. I will look at hoses more carefully. Thanks. Any advice on how to remove?


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

I don't have any as mine are both pre 4 but I have to ask what you plan on cleaning it with and they are very touchy anyway so cleaning it with a specific MAF cleaner like CRC can still cause it to fail, especially if it's a heated wire sensor so your results might not work. If it was me, I'd eliminate everything else and just replace it if the code remains. It should be warranted (don't know the tractor year but the Federal government makes the emissions components carry a 5 years warranty.


----------



## Carlos J R (Jul 17, 2021)

SidecarFlip said:


> I don't have any as mine are both pre 4 but I have to ask what you plan on cleaning it with and they are very touchy anyway so cleaning it with a specific MAF cleaner like CRC can still cause it to fail, especially if it's a heated wire sensor so your results might not work. If it was me, I'd eliminate everything else and just replace it if the code remains. It should be warranted (don't know the tractor year but the Federal government makes the emissions components carry a 5 years warranty.


Thank you. Kubota Dealer told me to try and use MAF cleaner on it and see if that works.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Follow his advice then. Just use a specialized MAF cleaner like CRC and nothing else. What it does is adjust the fuel trim according the resistance drop between the 2 wires as the intake air passes over them which is what it's prudent to keep the air filter element clean and make sure there are no intake air leaks upstream from the MAF sensor.

Most chlorinated and non chlorinated cleaners (brake cleaner in the aerosol can) will have other ingredients inside that can cause the resistance value to change and throw an error code.


----------

